# Kayak rentals ?



## Springbreaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible to rent a kayak for a week for shark fishing? Staying in Destin first week of April and have had luck in the past doing some night sharkin. Problem is trying to cast. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Bobby over at liquid surf and sail in Fort Walton beach or John at yellowfin ocean sports http://www.yellowfinoceansports.com/ will rent you a kayak for a week. Thow I am not much of a shark fisherman myself if you are willing to catch other fish you can always do a charter with me.


----------

